# Robin Williams rides a Look.



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

I noticed that on Lance's web site they have the latest training camp pictures up and it shows Robin in a couple of shots riding along side the posties on a Look bike even one where the mechanics are working on it. I just wonder what the feelings were of him not riding a Trek. I'm not too familiar with Looks so I can't tell you what kind he is riding, just thought you Look loyalist would get a kick out of it.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Website is down*

Wonder if this is damage control by Trek? 
Thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

*Mr Williams rides a lot more than a Look*

The guy has about 30 billion bikes.

Besides, dont you think it would be just a little too much (Fred-ish, even) to show up at the USPS training camp on a USPS bike?


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Might as well!*

He was wearing a full postie kit minus the helmet in the last picture. Regardless of what he was wearing though out of all the bikes he has, he chose to ride the Look on the ride.It struck me as being funny thought the Look faithful would too!


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mr. Williams' bike...*

... Looks like a KG486 with a K-Wing bar....


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Easy to understand. Even if I had 30 billion bikes, my Look would be the one I'd pick


----------

